# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Γύρη για τα πουλάκια μας!

## daras

για αλλη μια φορα τα φωτα σας!
ενας φιλος μελισσοκομος εχει να μου προμηθευσει γυρη που θελω για τα πουλακια μου.....αλλα δε ξερω ποια πρεπει να παρω..και αν κανει καποια απο τις παρακατω...

_"Η γύρη είναι από άνθη ποικίλης βλάστησης (όχι από καλλιέργειες) της εποχής αυτής και υπάρχει σε φρέσκια νωπή μορφή (μαλακιά) και σε φρέσκια μερικός αφυδατωμένη (πιο ξερή, άρα λίγο πιο σκληρή)."

_μπορω να παρω και ποια ακριβως? μηπως πρεπει να ειναι επεξεργασμενη?? θα ηθελα να παρω απο το γνωστο μου....γιατι ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος για την καθαροτητα και την ποιοτητα της.

----------


## mitsman

Πανο οποια και απο τις δυο να παρεις μας κανει... απλα η νωπη θα χρειαστει μια επεξεργασια πανευκολη που θα σου πω να κανεις!!!!

Την ξερη- αφυδατωμενη θελουμε και την βαζουμε στην καταψυξη και κραταει για πολλους μηνες!

----------


## daras

ωραια λοιπον! θα του ζητησω απο την ξηρη! ευχαριστω!!
...αλλα αν μπορεις πες μου και την επεξεργασια που γινεται....ο, τι μαθαινεις καλο ειναι και ποτε δε ξερεις ποτε θα σου χρειαστει...

----------


## mitsman

παιρνουμε την νωπη γυρη και την απλωνουμε σε ενα ταψι που εχουμε βαλει κατω χαρτι κουζινας. Αφου την απλωσουμε βαζουμε και απο πανω χαρτι κουζινας και την αφηνουμε ολο το βραδυ.... την επομενη μερα βγαζουμε τα χαρτια και την βαζουμε σε ενα δωματιο δροσερο και αερινο...... να στεγνωσει οσο περισσοτερο γινεται, χωρις να την βλεπει ο ηλιος!

Το απογευμα την παιρνουμε και την καθαριζουμε απο διαφορα ζωυφια οπως μαντακες και αλλα τετοια που υπαρχουν στα λουλουδια και μεταφερονται στην γυρη!

Μετα το κανουμε μεριδες, καταψυξη και κραταει για μηνες!

----------


## jk21

αν σου εχει γυρη φρεσκια και καθαρισμενη  να παρεις και απο αυτην μικρη ποσοτητα και να δωσεις .ειναι σαφως ανωτερη σε βιταμινες .σε πρωτεινες και ιχνοστοιχεια ειναι το ιδιο με την αποξηραμενη .η φρεσκια εχει μικρη περιοδο φυσικα διατηρησης στο ψυγειο την οποια θα σου πει εκεινος πιο εγκριτα απο μενα .αν ομως εχεις το οκ απο εκεινον οτι μπορεις να την καταψυξεις σε φρεσκια μορφη ,παρε αυτην και οχι αποξηραμενη.και την αποξηραμενη να την διατηρεις στο ψυγειο ,οχι εξω .παντως η φρεσκια ειναι πολυ πιο ακριβη και δεν ξερω αν σε συμφερει .

----------


## mitsman

Επειδη ακολουθησα την διαδικασια αυτη σε 3 κιλα γυρη που μου εδωσε δωρο καλος μου φιλος μελισσοκομος (εμπειρος) στη Ναξο μου ειπε να μην την αποθηκευσω νωπη!

----------


## jk21

νωπη εννοεις; εντος ψυγειου; εκτος ψυγειου;

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εγώ παιδιά φρέσκια γύρη έχω εδώ σε βαζάκι το οποίο έχω σε δροσερό μέρος !!  

*

----------


## mitsman

Η γυρη σου Αλεξανδρε δεν ειναι τοσο καλης ποιότητας, γιατι το λεω αυτο?????

Η καλη γυρη ειναι αυτη που εχει μεσα οσο περισσοτερα ανθη γινεται, πως διακρινεται αυτο????? οσο πιο πολυχρωμη τοσο το καλυτερο.





Δημητρη νωπη μερικες μονο μερες στο ψυγειο!

----------


## jk21

εννοειτε μετα μητσο οτι χαλα στο ψυγειο και θελει αποξηρανση αλλα στην καταψυξη δεν γινεται ;

την αποξηραμενη στο ψυγειο δεν την συντηρεις παντως;

----------


## mitsman

Εμενα για να την κρατησω οσο περισσοτερο γινεται μου ειπε να την στεγνώσω οσο γινεται, οχι να την αποξηρανω αλλα να την στεγνωσω.....

----------


## jk21

αυτο εννοω μητσο με τον ορο αποξηραμενη .την αφυδατωμενη .αυτη δεν την συντηρεις στο ψυγειο;

----------


## mitsman

Απο οσο μου ειπε αυτος εμενα καλυτερα οχι!!! καλυτερα καταψυξη με ολη την διαδικασια που ανεφερα.... ο ανθρωπος ειναι επαγγελματιας και πουλαει απλα ειμαστε πολυ φιλοι και ειδικα με τον πατερα μου και μου ειπε το καλυτερο που ΑΥΤΟΣ νομιζει!!!

----------


## jk21

ισως και εκει να ναι καλυτερα αν ειναι για πολλους μηνες .μεχρι προσφατα εταιριες που διακινουσαν γυρη προοριζομενη για πτηνα ,ουτε ψυγειο την βαζανε ... για τις συνθηκες θερμοκρασιας κατα τη μεταφορα (κουριερ κλπ  ) ουτε λογος ...

----------


## karakonstantakis

> *Η γυρη σου Αλεξανδρε δεν ειναι τοσο καλης ποιότητας,* γιατι το λεω αυτο?????
> 
> Η καλη γυρη ειναι αυτη που εχει μεσα οσο περισσοτερα ανθη γινεται, πως διακρινεται αυτο????? οσο πιο πολυχρωμη τοσο το καλυτερο.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δημητρη νωπη μερικες μονο μερες στο ψυγειο!


*Η φώτο είναι από google !! Απλός έδειξα σε τι μορφή είναι η γύρη μου ! Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα ανεβάσω φώτο από την δική μου. Πρώτος Ξάδερφος μελισσοκόμος παραγωγός 

Εχω σε αφθονία για προσωπική μου κατανάλωση Φρέσκο Βασιλικό Πολτό !!! Αυτό μπορούμε με κάποιον τρόπο να το περάσουμε στα πουλιά ??? *  :Confused0006:

----------


## andreascrete

Άμα δώσεις βασιλικό πολτό στα πουλιά μην τολμήσεις να ξανμπείς στο κλουβί!....θα σε* μπίπ!!!!* και εσένα τον ίδιο! ::

----------


## jk21

η μονοχρωματικη γυρη δειχνει πιθανοτατα συλλογης της απο συγκεκριμενο ελεγχομενο καλλιεργουμενο χωρο και οχι απο διαφορα ειδη φυτων .ξερω πχ οτι υπαρχει γυρη μονο απο φυτειες μαλοτηρα (τσαι του βουνου ) ή πορτοκαλιας .σιγουρα η ποικιλια συλλογης δινει και ποικιλια ιχνοστοιχειων .στα αλλα στοιχεια της δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι κατωτερη .εξαρταται το ειδος της συγκεκριμενης φυτικης καλλιεργειας

----------


## jk21

ο βασιλικος πολτος εχει στοιχεια που τον συνιστουν κατι ιδιατερα δραστικο ακομη και στον ανθρωπο και λαμβανεται σε ελαχιστη δοση .ακομα και σε μικρες δοσεις ,επειδη δεν εχει δοκιμαστει σε πουλια ,δεν ξερω αν θα ηταν καλο να δινουμε .εχω ακουσει παλιοτερα πτηνιατρο να μην το συστηνει

----------


## jk21

και μερικα ποιο συγκεκριμενα στοιχεια για την συντηρηση και την διατηρηση της αξιας της γυρης με την βοηθεια 2 κατατοπιστικοτατων ιστοσελιδων

της κυπριακης κυβερνησης (το αντιστοιχο υπουργειο για τα αγροτικα προιοντα )

http://www.moa.gov.cy/moa/da/da.nsf/...df?OpenElement

και ενος ενδιαφεροντος blog

http://apistherapy.blogspot.gr/2009/...g-post_17.html

θα δουμε οτι η διαφορα της φρεσκιας γυρης σε σχεση με την αποξηραμενη ειναι οτι η πρωτη εχει περισσοτερες βιταμινες (γιατι καποιες χανονται στη διαδικασια αποξηρανσης αλλα κυριως στη σχεδον παντελη καταστροφη των ενζυμων http://oiko-iasis.blogspot.gr/2012/0...post_4395.html που περιεχει .τα ενζυμα ειναι καταλυτες για την ιδανικη απορροφηση των θρεπτικων ουσιων στον οργανισμο και οχι μονο ,και η γυρη εχει πληθωρα απο αυτα .η φρεσκια γυρη διατηρειται για λιγο διαστημα στο ψυγειο σε πολυ χαμηλη θερμοκρασια και χανει σταδιακα την αξια της ,ενω παραλληλα μπορει να αλλοιωθει και να γινει πηγη βακτηριων και μυκητων .η ιδανικη αποθηκευση της ειναι στην καταψυξη .η αποξηραμενη γυρη εχει μεγαλυτερο χρονο ζωης αλλα για να γινει αυτο ,πρεπει και αυτη να φυλαχθει στο ψυγειο ,αλλιως σε 2-3 μηνες εχει χασει τελειως την αξια της ενω αντιθετα στο ψυγειο σε ενα χρονο εχει χασει μονο το 15-20% της αξιας της .

οπως για μηλα δεν παμε στην καβα ,ετσι και η γυρη των πετ σοπ δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με την γυρη που θα θελαμε να δινουμε στα πουλια μας .ακομα και ο πετσοπας να την διατηρει στο ψυγειο (......χλωμο ) μεχρι να φτασει σε αυτον απο τον παραγωγο (που συνηθως απο οτι εχω δει σε συσκευασιες e shop ειναι και εισαγωμενες ... ) εχει υποστει οτι αντιξοες συνθηκες μπορει να υπαρξουν για τη διατηρηση της ... δεν βαζω καν την οποια αλλοιωση για την μεταφορα με ταχυδρομειο αν δεν την παραλαμβανουμε απο το ιδιο μαγαζι .Γυρη παιρνουμε απο τους παραγωγους ,τα μαρκετ (αρκει να ειναι σε ψυγειο ... αν και για καποια που κυκλοφορει δεν ακουσα τα καλυτερα λογια απο φιλο μου ,που την συγκρινε με καποια που του ειχα ψωνισει απο παραγωγο σε λαικη αγορα ) και απο τα καταστηματα βιολογικων ή φαρμακεια (αρκει να την εχουν σιγουρα σε ψυγειο .τα φαρμακεια επισης σε σχεση με τα βιολογικα ειναι ... φαρμακεια στην τιμη !)

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Απο οσο μου ειπε αυτος εμενα καλυτερα οχι!!! καλυτερα καταψυξη με ολη την διαδικασια που ανεφερα.... ο ανθρωπος ειναι επαγγελματιας και πουλαει απλα ειμαστε πολυ φιλοι και ειδικα με τον πατερα μου και μου ειπε το καλυτερο που ΑΥΤΟΣ νομιζει!!!


αυτο που λεει ο Δημητρης μου ειπε και δικος μου φιλος μελισσοκομος.

----------


## lagreco69

Τα φωτα σας παρακαλω!!! ειχαμε παει επισκεψη στα πεθερικα μου και βρηκα αυτην την γυρη στο ψυγειο τους, λεει επανω γυρη αγριων λουλουδιων. την ειχαν παρει απο μαγαζι με βιολογικα πριν 1,5 μηνα και την διατηρουσαν παντα μεσα στο ψυγειο! ετσι λεει και η συσκευασια επανω. καθε ποτε μπορω να την δινω στα μικρα μου? και σε τι ποσοτητα? οι φωτογραφιες  δεν ειναι πολυ καλες! ειναι απο το κινητο μου.

----------


## geog87

Δημητρη εγω θα την εβαζα στην αυγοτροφη μεσα στο μουλτι...και μετα σερβιρισμα!!!εγω θα εδινα 3 φορες την βδομαδα!!!πηγα στα πολυ γωστα μαγαζια με βοτανα στο κεντρο και μου ειπαν σε κανα μηνα να παω που θα εχουν φρεσκια...τωρα το φρεσκια γυρη το μηνα οκτωβριο περιεργμο μου φαινεται...αλλα.......

----------


## jk21

αν εχεις τελειωσει με την πτεροροια του πιτσιρικα εν χρειαζεται να βαζεις συχνα .απο δεκεμβρη ομως μονιμα στην αυγοτροφη του .εγω βαζω 1 κουταλι του γλυκου ή και δυο (ειδικα αν δεν εχω βαλει σπιρουλινα ή μαγια μπυρας )  σε 100 γρ αυγοτροφης .την διαλυω σε 20 ml νερο με μιξερακι του φραπε και μετα το απορροφα ιση ποσοτητα κουσκους .σε 20 λεπτα το πολυ το ανακατευω με τα 100 gr τριμμενο αυγοψωμο και ειμαι ετοιμος .και παραπανω να δωσεις μην αγχωνεσαι !

σιγα μην παρεις απο μαγαζι με βοτανα . κοιτα στη λαικη για κανεναν παραγωγο .αν δεν βρεις στην κοντινη σου πες μου

----------


## geog87

θα παω βολτα στη λαικη να δω αν θα βρω εκει!σπιρουλινα που μπορουμε να βρουμε???εχω μια τροφη σπιρουλινα για τα ψαρια!δεν κανει ετσι??

----------


## lagreco69

Σε ευχαριστω!!! Δημητρη στα τελειωματα ειναι! ο μικρος μας, βαζω και στους παπαγαλους κανονικα ετσι? 
και στην θηλυκια την κοκατιλινα που την εχω ακομα καραντινα να της κανω souper και αυτην.

----------


## jk21

παντου βαζεις ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ! τρως και συ δυο κουταλιες της σουπας την ημερα ! ... κανεις και την πρωτη προετοιμασια αναπαραγωγης !!!  :wink: 


ΓΙΩΡΓΟ σπιρουλινα υπαρχει σε διαφορα μερη .αυτην μαλλον απο μαγαζι με βοτανα συμφερει να την παρεις.κοντα στην αθηνας εχει διαφορα .50 γρ ειναι αρκετα ! δεν χρειαζεται πολυ 

για αυτη των ψαριων δεν ξερω .. λεει καθαρη σπιρουλινα (το ειδος platensis )

----------


## kostas13

εγω την βρηκα σε κοκους αποξηραμενη για συντηρηση θελει ψυγειο η οχι?

----------


## jk21

σε οποια μορφη και να ειναι ,σε αλλη ειναι πληρως απαραιτητο και σε αλλη βοηθα στο να κρατηθει καπως παραπανω .

----------

